# Please Help coding Intramuscular Lipoma Scalp



## Hopp (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone!  Just trying to get some help coding the following - Exc 2cm intramuscular lipoma of the scalp with 2 cm layered closure.    Thanks   Deb,CPc


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 10, 2009)

I would use 11422


----------



## Hopp (Aug 10, 2009)

*Layered Closure*

What about the layered closure?
Thanks,Deb,CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 10, 2009)

If a layered closure was required, you could report your repair, also. (12031-12037)


----------

